# Anyone in SC w/outdoor aviary that could take 2 budgies?



## coubee (May 17, 2013)

Hey yall!
I know I’m probably going to get some heat from y’all here, but I’m taking my chances. 
i have a 3 year old male English budgie and an 8 year old male American that I would love to find a fully flighted outdoor aviary home for. I’m not in any hurry to rehome them- they live a decent life with me! I love them to death and they have edible plants in their home and lights for their feather health, they get fresh veggies almost every day.
In the last couple years I’ve had a change of heart about pet birds and I just want them to have a more normal bird life with a flock of their own. They dont get enough flying time (or human socialization time) with my schedule and they’re needing more bird companionship.
I just thought I’d go out on a limb here and ask if anyone in SC, preferably southern SC near HHI, or Savannah, or Charleston/Columbia that has an outdoor aviary would be interested in 2 additions.
If not of course I’ll be keeping them until the end of their days! But I would just love for them to get a little taste of what life could be like [more] free. 🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------

